# Eyes wide shut



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2014)

Molti lo hano detestato: il lo adoro e ogni volta che lo vedo scropro qualcosa di nuovo.


[video=youtube;FBrbQSDfh7Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBrbQSDfh7Q[/video]


----------



## Stark72 (12 Settembre 2014)

a me piace solo l'orgia di tette e culi :carneval:


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> a me piace solo l'orgia di tette e culi :carneval:


ma già solo _quella _scena è Cinema inarrivabile secondo me


----------



## spleen (12 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Molti lo hano detestato: il lo adoro e* ogni volta che lo vedo scropro qualcosa di nuovo.*
> 
> 
> 
> Succede rivedendo i film dei grandi maestri, anzi a volte io li rivedo apposta per gustarmi quello che mi era sfuggito.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Molti lo hano detestato: il lo adoro e ogni volta che lo vedo scropro qualcosa di nuovo.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;FBrbQSDfh7Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBrbQSDfh7Q[/video]


Non so dirti, non l'ho visto che ne kidman me Cruise li apprezzo come attori ma se non ricordo male la crisi relazionale tra i due iniziò proprio su questo set


----------



## aristocat (12 Settembre 2014)

Ma sai Hellseven, con tuo disappunto carneval ti dirò che questo film di Kubrick mi ha lasciata interdetta sin dall'inizio e non mi ha mai colpita particolarmente.
Ricordo nel 1999 quando ne parlavano tutti come del film capolavoro, da guardare a tutti i costi... un evento incredibile dove una Nicole Kidman in splendida forma avrebbe recitato come nessuna... 
Io avevo il mio prof di inglese con le stelline agli occhi quando parlava di questo film, per non parlare poi degli osanna dei vari critici.

Questo film l'ho poi riguardato negli anni sperando appunto di trovare dei contenuti che la prima volta forse non avevo colto, forse per mancanza di maturità . Certo, ai tempi avevo avuto un po' l'impressione che quel film fosse stato sin da subito strombazzato e iper-pubblicizzato...

Ma anche dopo visioni successive, la mia opinione non cambia .

Moooolto meglio Full Metal Jacket e Arancia Meccanica, questi sì due capolavori eterni :up:.

ari


----------



## spleen (12 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma sai Hellseven, con tuo disappunto carneval ti dirò che questo film di Kubrick mi ha lasciata interdetta sin dall'inizio e non mi ha mai colpita particolarmente.
> Ricordo nel 1999 quando ne parlavano tutti come del film capolavoro, da guardare a tutti i costi... un evento incredibile dove una Nicole Kidman in splendida forma avrebbe recitato come nessuna...
> Io avevo il mio prof di inglese con le stelline agli occhi quando parlava di questo film, per non parlare poi degli osanna dei vari critici.
> 
> ...


2001 Odissea nello spazio

anche.


----------



## aristocat (12 Settembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> 2001 Odissea nello spazio
> 
> anche.


Anche. Assolutamente :up:


----------



## spleen (12 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Anche. Assolutamente :up:


Se guardando solo gli effetti speciali penso che è stato girato nel 1968, rimango allibito.


----------



## rewindmee (13 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> a me piace solo l'orgia di tette e culi :carneval:


Ma anche la battuta finale...

A parte gli scherzi, ha il suo perchè. Ma forse AI è meglio, tra gli ultimi 

PS Scrissi un racconto ispirato a Doppio sogno, il racconto da cui poi è stato tratto EWS


----------



## Hellseven (16 Settembre 2014)

@rewindmee
Mi congratulo hai ottimi gusti cinematografici.
Dimmi cosa scrivi e dove, grazie


----------



## rewindmee (16 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> @rewindmee
> Mi congratulo hai ottimi gusti cinematografici.
> Dimmi cosa scrivi e dove, grazie


Grazie!
Il racconto è parte del mio ultimo romanzo, ancora in revisione... appena pronto lo saprete


----------



## Dalida (16 Settembre 2014)

a me non è piaciuto molto. l'unico aspetto che ho trovato interessante era lo spaesamento di cruise che, da uomo benestante e affermato, facente in qualche modo parte di un'élite di privilegiati WASP, si trova ad avere a che fare con un'élite ancora più esclusiva e segreta, di cui non comprende le dinamiche e che gli chiude la porta in faccia.


----------



## rewindmee (16 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> a me non è piaciuto molto. l'unico aspetto che ho trovato interessante era lo spaesamento di cruise che, da uomo benestante e affermato, facente in qualche modo parte di un'élite di privilegiati WASP, si trova ad avere a che fare con un'élite ancora più esclusiva e segreta, di cui non comprende le dinamiche e che gli chiude la porta in faccia.


Una leggenda urbana dice che Kubrick sia morto proprio per quel film... gli Illuminati si sono arrabbiati


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Settembre 2014)

a me è piaciuto molto, e lo rivedo sempre con piacere.
La destabilizzazione completa del quadretto familiare, causata da istinti sempre sul filo tra realtà e sogno...
Poi sarà che tutti i film che scuotono le certezze "borghesi" della famigliola li tengo di gran conto..(idem "the last night", o "match point" di w. allen)....


----------



## Hellseven (16 Settembre 2014)

@vv
Si il quadretto che si sgretola ... Così comune eppure così paurosamente reale e devastante ...


----------



## Minerva (16 Settembre 2014)

come ho scritto varie volte è un film che soffre della contaminazione  di spielberg (che non è l'ultimo arrivato).non è all'altezza di tanti altri del maestro ma è pur sempre per buona parte una sua creatura .
ottima fotografia e colonna musicale


----------



## rewindmee (16 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come ho scritto varie volte è un film che soffre della contaminazione  di spielberg (che non è l'ultimo arrivato).non è all'altezza di tanti altri del maestro ma è pur sempre per buona parte una sua creatura .
> ottima fotografia e colonna musicale


Parli di A.I. o di EWS???


----------



## Minerva (16 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Parli di A.I. o di EWS???


ovviamente di eyes wide shut


----------



## rewindmee (16 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ovviamente di eyes wide shut


Su A.I. ha lavorato Spielberg e si vede molto... ma pure su EWS??? Mica lo sapevo.

EDIT: solo sulla colonna sonora, secondo Wikipedia

"

Invece dei due previsti inizialmente, le riprese durarono quindici mesi (due settimane solo per filmare la scena dell'acquisto e la lettura del giornale[SUP][4][/SUP]). Kubrick morì appena completato il montaggio. Per la colonna sonora dovette ultimare il lavoro il regista suo amico Steven Spielberg.
"


----------



## Minerva (16 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Su A.I. ha lavorato Spielberg e si vede molto... ma pure su EWS??? Mica lo sapevo.
> 
> EDIT: solo sulla colonna sonora, secondo Wikipedia
> 
> ...


non solo per la colonna .tempo fa avevo pubblicato un articolo specifico che non trovo più per il quale mise mani anche nel montaggio


----------



## rewindmee (16 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non solo per la colonna .tempo fa avevo pubblicato un articolo specifico che non trovo più per il quale mise mani anche nel montaggio


Ok mi arrendo


----------



## Minerva (16 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> a me è piaciuto molto, e lo rivedo sempre con piacere.
> La destabilizzazione completa del quadretto familiare, causata da istinti sempre sul filo tra realtà e sogno...
> Poi sarà che tutti i film che scuotono le certezze "borghesi" della famigliola li tengo di gran conto..(idem "the last night", o "match point" di w. allen)....


molto bello match point di allen ...ma siamo su piani diversissimi .
poi nei film di kubrick la luce e le inquadrature sono talmente geniali da distrarre la mente ai concetti espressi.
match point comunque ha per tema di base  il destino e non la critica sociale


----------



## Vincent Vega (17 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> molto bello match point di allen ...ma siamo su piani diversissimi .
> poi nei film di kubrick la luce e le inquadrature sono talmente geniali da distrarre la mente ai concetti espressi.
> match point comunque ha per tema di base il destino e non la critica sociale


si si, il mio accostamento era per la "via" che viene intrapresa dal regista...un perenne monito per chi conduce vite parallele che possono sfuggire di mano...


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> si si, il mio accostamento era per la "via" che viene intrapresa dal regista...un perenne monito per chi conduce vite parallele che possono sfuggire di mano...


in realtà non direi ma è anche vero che in tutte le forme d'arte è lecito leggere quello che sappiamo e vogliamo


----------



## Lucrezia (21 Settembre 2014)

Il libro l'ho preferito di gran lunga


----------



## Spider (21 Settembre 2014)

il film EWS è incompleto, quello che manca fondamentalmente , è la carica rivoluzionaria e destabilizzante, 
tipica del regista.
Il tema è bellissimo ed anche molte risoluzioni, non ultima la scena dell'orgia, ma manca un vero... perchè?
Un film, che secondo me necessitava di essere caricato, estremizzato per restare attuale.
tema il tradimento, neppure compiuto e il viaggio negli inferi del tormentato di turno...e allora che viaggio sia,
 sia veramente!!!
 invece tutto si risolve nell'estrema impaginatura,
 nel patinato asfittico di due pessimi attori.
Un tema a metà.
un tema affrontato  in fondo,
senza convinzione.


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il film EWS è incompleto, quello che manca fondamentalmente , è la carica rivoluzionaria e destabilizzante,
> tipica del regista.
> Il tema è bellissimo ed anche molte risoluzioni, non ultima la scena dell'orgia, ma manca un vero... perchè?
> Un film, che secondo me necessitava di essere caricato, estremizzato per restare attuale.
> ...


non stava bene kubrick, secondo me.tanto è vero che poi è morto....come è possibile altrimenti scegliere due baccalà come la kidman e cruise?


----------



## Spider (21 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non stava bene kubrick, secondo me.tanto è vero che poi è morto....come è possibile altrimenti scegliere due baccalà come la kidman e cruise?


...potere della produzione.
cioè di chi ci mette i soldoni e impone gli attori che vuole lui.

Il film, diciamolo è un vero pasticcio!!!!
peccato, perchè poteva veramente dire molto sul tradimento.


----------



## Hellseven (22 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il film EWS è incompleto, quello che manca fondamentalmente , è la carica rivoluzionaria e destabilizzante,
> tipica del regista.
> Il tema è bellissimo ed anche molte risoluzioni, non ultima la scena dell'orgia, ma manca un vero... perchè?
> Un film, che secondo me necessitava di essere caricato, estremizzato per restare attuale.
> ...


sei bravo, sai?


----------



## Fantastica (22 Settembre 2014)

Quoto la Minnie e Spider. 
La scelta degli attori però è perfetta: due bietoloni alle prese con un gioco che non capiscono.
Lessi il romanzo dopo aver visto il film, e nemmeno quello mi è parso granché.
Kubrick è forse il mio regista prediletto.
Mi spiace che non vengano citati Orizzonti di Gloria e Dottor Stranamore, per me inarrivabili, l'uno in chiave seria, l'altro per il sarcasmo amaro dirompente.


----------



## Hellseven (22 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quoto la Minnie e Spider.
> La scelta degli attori però è perfetta: due bietoloni alle prese con un gioco che non capiscono.
> *Lessi il romanzo dopo aver visto il film, e nemmeno quello mi è parso granché.*
> Kubrick è forse il mio regista prediletto.
> Mi spiace che non vengano citati Orizzonti di Gloria e Dottor Stranamore, per me inarrivabili, l'uno in chiavo seria, l'altro per il sarcasmo amaro dirompente.


Anche io sono rimasto molto deluso da Doppio Sogno di Schnitzler in verità.
Mentre sul film dissento con voi, piaciuto molto


----------



## Nicka (22 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non stava bene kubrick, secondo me.tanto è vero che poi è morto....come è possibile altrimenti scegliere due baccalà come la kidman e cruise?


In una lezione liceale sul cinema venne detto che i due erano stati appositamente scelti per la loro innegabile mediocrità. Quindi per quanto strano, la scelta è stata ponderata.


----------



## Fantastica (22 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> In una lezione liceale sul cinema venne detto che i due erano stati appositamente scelti per la loro innegabile mediocrità. Quindi per quanto strano, la scelta è stata ponderata.


Già. Kubrick non ha MAI sbagliato una sola faccia. MAI.


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quoto la Minnie e Spider.
> La scelta degli attori però è perfetta: due bietoloni alle prese con un gioco che non capiscono.
> Lessi il romanzo dopo aver visto il film, e nemmeno quello mi è parso granché.
> Kubrick è forse il mio regista prediletto.
> Mi spiace che non vengano citati Orizzonti di Gloria e Dottor Stranamore, per me inarrivabili, l'uno in chiave seria, l'altro per il sarcasmo amaro dirompente.


non vengono citati qui...io del maestro cito tutto in blocco.
il dottor stranamore ha due cose insolite rispetto agli altri, secondo me:
un fantastico b\n ed un attorone carismatico come peter seller


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Già. Kubrick non ha MAI sbagliato una sola faccia. MAI.


ti posso passare la kidman ...elegante e fredda senza passione (perché il sesso in quel film ne è totalmente privo)
ma cruise no.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Anche io sono rimasto molto deluso da Doppio Sogno di Schnitzler in verità.
> Mentre sul film dissento con voi, piaciuto molto


Io non ho il senso del morboso.
Pur essendo contraria al tradimento non riesco a capire il castello costruito sull'idea di provare eccitazione nonostante il morto o all'idea dell'orgia.
Se riesci a spiegarmelo mi fai un piacere.


----------



## Fantastica (22 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti posso passare la kidman ...elegante e fredda senza passione (perché il sesso in quel film ne è totalmente privo)
> ma cruise no.


Cruise è perfetto in quella parte: quella di un ingenuo, stolido borghesuccio.


----------



## Spider (22 Settembre 2014)

...pensate a shining il film,
 poi a shining il romanzo...un abisso.
Il film è veramente un capolavoro,
 eppure il romanzo è decisamente mediocre.
roba da lettura di fine estate.
Questa la capacità di un regista, di un artista.
cogliere, perchè Kubrick seppe coglier da quel romanzo, 
tutto quello che era stato mediocramente messo in luce.  
tutto quello che non ha saputo fare con EWS.

non è riuscito
 ad ampliare il senso,
 l'eternità di una sensazione.
io credo che dipenda dal momento.
Non posso credere ad esempio che, sia lo stesso regista "quello" di Balde Ranner e soldato jANE, 
come mi stupisco a pensare all'estrema semplificazione di un romanzo come LO SQUALO,
 che tradotto in film diventa capolavoro del genere, eppure tanti temi c'erano dentro, anche il tradimento tanto per dire.
veramente capacità del regista.


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...pensate a shining il film,
> poi a shining il romanzo...un abisso.
> Il film è veramente un capolavoro,
> eppure il romanzo è decisamente mediocre.
> ...


in shining nicholson è determinante e la regia innovativa di kubrick crea una suspence incredibile.nel libro non è assolutamente  così.
l'unica cosa più curata è la psiche del bambino


----------



## Spider (22 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in shining nicholson è determinante e la regia innovativa di kubrick crea una suspence incredibile.nel libro non è assolutamente  così.
> l'unica cosa più curata è la psiche del bambino



se alla settima arte, riconosciamo il valore vero dell'arte...
bisogna accettarne le capitolazioni, i fallimenti.
L'arte è ispirazione, fecondità, passione, messaggio.
ma non sempre sono presenti, e non tutte in ugual misura.
Bisogna considerare anche l'età anagrafica...io non credo al Genio per sempre.
cioè puoi essere stato geniale  un tempo,ma poi essere completamente scarico dopo.


----------



## Hellseven (23 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho il senso del morboso.
> Pur essendo contraria al tradimento* non riesco a capire il castello costruito sull'idea di provare eccitazione nonostante il morto o all'idea dell'orgia.*
> Se riesci a spiegarmelo mi fai un piacere.


Se c'è un film su cui si è scritto moltissimo è questo. 
Se ti fai un giro su google e clicchi ews significato o una roba simile troverai pagine sterminate e decine e decine di saggi in pdf...
Non solo critici cinematografici, ma anche psicologici, sociologi, occultisti, musicologici (perchè anche la scelta della colonna sonora è particolarisisma) e chi più ne ha più ne metta ha sentito l'esigenza di dare una propria spiegazione a questo film.
Ciò detto, e quindi con tutti i limiti che una mia interpretazione può avere, a me sembra che in realtà Kubricck abbia voluto accompganare lo spettatore in un viaggio nel Desiderio sessuale umano, nelle varie ipotesi in ci questo prende forma nella realtà e soprattuto nel nostro immaginario o, se vuoi, inconscio.
Dall'amore coniugale alla perversione più estrema (orgia, sesso senza sentimenti, necrofilia ec ec).
Per poi tornare a chiusura del cerchio, dopo essere passati attraverso "il tutto", alla necessità di una relazione di coppia, di cui, secondo me, l'essere umano alla fin fine non può fare a meno.
ma al di là della mia banale comprensione del film, Brunetta, quel che mi ha conquistato sono la sceneggiatura, la cifra stilistica,la scenografia,  la fotografia, la grandezza di alcuni caratteri secondari (tipo Sidney Pollack).
Insomma per quel pò che so di cinema, - e mi baso sulle ensazioni di spettatore non su conoscenze tecniche che non posseggo - due volte l'ho visto e due volte ho trovato la visone molto piacevole. Tutto qui


----------



## rewindmee (23 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> 1) ...pensate a shining il film, poi a shining il romanzo...un abisso.
> 
> 2) Non posso credere ad esempio che, sia lo stesso regista "quello" di Balde Ranner e soldato jANE,
> 
> ...


1) Molto diversi, ma il libro di King non è che faccia schifo... calcola pure che era il suo secondo romanzo! 

2) Scott è immenso, e in Blade runner ha fatto un necessario lavoro di scrematura rispetto al romanzo (a proposito di King... che invece fu ampliato per certi versi). Jane non mi pare fosse un romanzo ma solo una sceneggiatura, quindi c'era meno materiale su cui lavorare... anche se poi ne Il gladiatore ci riesce 

3) Lo squalo ha dietro un making of avvincente, scrivevano la sceneggiatura sera per sera, tagliando le parti che lo avrebbero rallentato. La sottotrama del tradimento avrebbe allentato troppo, e avrebbe obbligato a un finale negativo, come nel romanzo...


----------



## Spider (23 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> 1) Molto diversi, ma il libro di King non è che faccia schifo... calcola pure che era il suo secondo romanzo!
> 
> 2) Scott è immenso, e in Blade runner ha fatto un necessario lavoro di scrematura rispetto al romanzo (a proposito di King... che invece fu ampliato per certi versi). Jane non mi pare fosse un romanzo ma solo una sceneggiatura, quindi c'era meno materiale su cui lavorare... anche se poi ne Il gladiatore ci riesce
> 
> 3) Lo squalo ha dietro un making of avvincente, scrivevano la sceneggiatura sera per sera, tagliando le parti che lo avrebbero rallentato. La sottotrama del tradimento avrebbe allentato troppo, e avrebbe obbligato a un finale negativo, come nel romanzo...



quindi sei della scuola...  Genio si nasce e si muore?
qualsiasi cosa accada?
come un Re Mida, dopo avere avuto successo, qualsiasi cosa tocchi diviene fantasticamente oro?
Scott su 6 film, ne ha sbagliati 4.
uno peggio dell'altro.
 GEnio forever, io non credo sia cosi..e proprio questi registi e non tanto gli attori che notoriamente sono solo
 delle pedine in mano ad un buon regista, credo abbiamo fatto grandi scivoloni.
Il Gladiatore poi è una cazzata madornale!!!!
anche la ricostruzione architettonica di ROma , è imprecisa, scorretta...
Dello LO Squalo e forse per fraintendimento volevo dire che l'estrema semplificazione ha giovato al film, 
anche se nasce da un romanzo, dove lo squalo non è che un contorno sulle vicende umane...
la capacità del regista di capire cosa funziona, cosa no, cosa vuole ottenere.


----------



## rewindmee (23 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> quindi sei della scuola...  Genio si nasce e si muore?
> qualsiasi cosa accada?
> come un Re Mida, dopo avere avuto successo, qualsiasi cosa tocchi diviene fantasticamente oro?
> Scott su 6 film, ne ha sbagliati 4.
> ...


No, secondo me se sei Genio è più facile fare genialate 
Scott ha fatto 3-4 film a livelli da top20 di tutti i tempi, direi che poi può anche essere discontinuo...
Il gladiatore non è un documentario, non avrebbe fatto quel successo se lo fosse stato.
Lo squalo è un contorno??? E' un secondo di pesce :rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (23 Settembre 2014)

Non trovo che Scott sia un genio: un ottimo, eccelso regista si, ma non un genio.
Spielberg secondo me è stato geniale nelle tematiche, ma non ha - e forse neppure ha mai prteso di avere - la profondità sia visiva che di contenuti di Kubrick.


----------



## rewindmee (23 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non trovo che Scott sia un genio: un ottimo, eccelso regista si, ma non un genio.
> Spielberg secondo me è stato geniale nelle tematiche, ma non ha - e forse neppure ha mai prteso di avere - la profondità sia visiva che di contenuti di Kubrick.


Blade Runner e Alien sono grandi quasi quanto Kubrick... il quale peraltro donò a Scott le inquadrature iniziali di Shining per la sequenza finale buonista di BR


----------



## Hellseven (23 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Blade Runner e Alien sono grandi quasi quanto Kubrick... il quale peraltro donò a Scott le inquadrature iniziali di Shining per la sequenza finale buonista di BR


Dici? Potrebbe anche essere.


----------



## rewindmee (23 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Dici? Potrebbe anche essere.


Su Blade Runner ho tenuto una conferenza, anni fa... fidati, è 

Nella versione Laserdisc si vedeva il maggiolone bianco :rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (23 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Su Blade Runner ho tenuto una conferenza, anni fa... fidati, è


mi fido, sono socratico so di non sapere. 
E tra i miei, tanti molti difetti non alberga la presunzione.
Anzi, grazie.:up:


----------



## rewindmee (23 Settembre 2014)

Le simbologie nascoste in BR non sono molte meno di quelle in Shining... merito anche di Philip Dick, naturalmente


----------



## Hellseven (23 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Le simbologie nascoste in BR non sono molte meno di quelle in Shining... merito anche di Philip Dick, naturalmente


Dick è talvolta delirante: non tanto in Do android dream of electric sheep quanto in A scanner darkly, per esempio: King, da cui Kubrick ha attinto, per quanto bravo non ha la profondità di Dick.
Dunque dare significati nascosti a Shining è tutta opera del vecchio Stanley


----------



## Minerva (23 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Blade Runner e Alien sono grandi quasi quanto Kubrick... *il quale peraltro donò a Scott le inquadrature iniziali di Shining per la sequenza finale buonista di BR*


vero...ma il finale è sospeso non è buonista
doppio anatema sulla prima parte


----------



## rewindmee (23 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero...ma il finale è sospeso non è buonista
> doppio anatema sulla prima parte


Il finale sospeso è quello del Director's Cut, quello originale era buonista 

Anatema? Ma lo hai visto Blade Runner? 2001 è leggenda, ma BR non è da meno!


----------



## rewindmee (23 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Dick è talvolta delirante: non tanto in Do android dream of electric sheep quanto in A scanner darkly, per esempio: King, da cui Kubrick ha attinto, per quanto bravo non ha la profondità di Dick.
> Dunque dare significati nascosti a Shining è tutta opera del vecchio Stanley


DADOES è l'unico suo libro che ho letto, devo mettermi sotto 
Dick era convinto di essere un sogno di sua sorella... era profondo, ma impicciatissimo... 
Hai visto il documentario su Shining che fanno su Sky?


----------



## Minerva (23 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Il finale sospeso è quello del Director's Cut, quello originale era buonista
> 
> Anatema? Ma lo hai visto Blade Runner? 2001 è leggenda, ma BR non è da meno!


io adoro blade runner e sir  scott è un grande.ma kubrick sta su un altro piano


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Se c'è un film su cui si è scritto moltissimo è questo.
> Se ti fai un giro su google e clicchi ews significato o una roba simile troverai pagine sterminate e decine e decine di saggi in pdf...
> Non solo critici cinematografici, ma anche psicologici, sociologi, occultisti, musicologici (perchè anche la scelta della colonna sonora è particolarisisma) e chi più ne ha più ne metta ha sentito l'esigenza di dare una propria spiegazione a questo film.
> Ciò detto, e quindi con tutti i limiti che una mia interpretazione può avere, a me sembra che in realtà Kubricck abbia voluto accompganare lo spettatore in un viaggio nel Desiderio sessuale umano, nelle varie ipotesi in ci questo prende forma nella realtà e soprattuto nel nostro immaginario o, se vuoi, inconscio.
> ...


Non chiedevo un saggio, né una critica tecnico o stilistica.
Chiedevo se quel modo di raccontare il desiderio sessuale l'avevate trovato vicino a voi.
A me era sembrato (non sono proprio una capra) del tutto non interessante perché metteva il morboso dove non lo vedo e l'idea del tradimento di lei raccontato il quel modo pure ridicolo. Comprensibile nel libro (l'ho letto. Oh so pure leggere), vista l'epoca, ma del tutto non graffiante nella nostra. L'idea che una moglie pure innamorata possa provare desiderio per un altro uomo non sorprende nessuno e nessuna lo racconterebbe con quell'aria di sfida.
Ah me non piace Kubrik da dopo Arancia meccanica.
Anatema!! Bestemmia!!


----------



## Minerva (23 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non chiedevo un saggio, né una critica tecnico o stilistica.
> Chiedevo se quel modo di raccontare il desiderio sessuale l'avevate trovato vicino a voi.
> A me era sembrato (non sono proprio una capra) del tutto non interessante perché metteva il morboso dove non lo vedo e l'idea del tradimento di lei raccontato il quel modo pure ridicolo. Comprensibile nel libro (l'ho letto. Oh so pure leggere), vista l'epoca, ma del tutto non graffiante nella nostra. L'idea che una moglie pure innamorata possa provare desiderio per un altro uomo non sorprende nessuno e nessuna lo racconterebbe con quell'aria di sfida.
> Ah me non piace Kubrik da dopo Arancia meccanica.
> *Anatema!! Bestemmia*!!


figurati, la buonanima ti capirà


----------



## Spider (23 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Non chiedevo un saggio, né una critica tecnico o stilistica.*
> Chiedevo se quel modo di raccontare il desiderio sessuale l'avevate trovato vicino a voi.
> A me era sembrato (non sono proprio una capra) del tutto non interessante perché metteva il morboso dove non lo vedo e l'idea del tradimento di lei raccontato il quel modo pure ridicolo. Comprensibile nel libro (l'ho letto. Oh so pure leggere), vista l'epoca, ma del tutto non graffiante nella nostra. L'idea che una moglie pure innamorata possa provare desiderio per un altro uomo non sorprende nessuno e nessuna lo racconterebbe con quell'aria di sfida.
> Ah me non piace Kubrik da dopo Arancia meccanica.
> Anatema!! Bestemmia!!



mi spiace, perchè l'analisi di h7 è interessante.
sempre si impara qualcosa da qualcuno, anche se può sembrare saccente.
spero non sia il mio caso, comunque non vorrei esserlo.
trovo in fondo ridicola la tua disamina, la tua precisazione.
quel modo di raccontare un desiderio sessuale, è molto vicino a noi, molto più di quanto tu creda.
la confessione di un possibile tradimento, di una passione sognata, sono in realtà cose molto comuni, anche più del tradimento fisico in se.
La moglie lancia una sfida, denuncia una debolezza...quanti tradendo dopo, hanno prima fatto cosi?
molti, credimi.
anche la discesa perversa e distorta del protagonista è vera.
è solo una notte, mica una vita.
un viaggio da solo, in una notte.
ti perdi, se ti senti perso, solo, senza meta, senza certezze.
Il protagonista ricerca se stesso, la sua identità, anche solo dopo l'annuncio di un possibile tradimento.
Il sesso sempre alla base del tutto...
non per puro caso lei, la mattina presto, per riaffermare la coppia gli chiede di scopare.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> mi spiace, perchè l'analisi di h7 è interessante.
> sempre si impara qualcosa da qualcuno, anche se può sembrare saccente.
> spero non sia il mio caso, comunque non vorrei esserlo.
> trovo in fondo ridicola la tua disamina, la tua precisazione.
> ...


Visto il successo del film è vero.
Io lo trovo ridicolo, per la mia sensibilità.
Del resto ha avuto successo, ad altro livello, pure le 50 sfumature.
Ma io credo anche che l'erotismo sia la cosa più difficile da raccontare in assoluto e anche famosi libri erotici li trovo noiosissimi.
Sarò strana io.
Trovo che vogliano creare uno sfondo di morboso dove per me non c'è o vedo che vogliono far apparire erotica la sopraffazione. Entrambe cose che trovo a me estranee.
Sono certamente strana io.


----------



## Spider (23 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Visto il successo del film è vero.
> Io lo trovo ridicolo, per la mia sensibilità.
> Del resto ha avuto successo, ad altro livello, pure le 50 sfumature.
> Ma io credo anche che l'erotismo sia la cosa più difficile da raccontare in assoluto e anche famosi libri erotici li trovo noiosissimi.
> ...


il film, non è assolutamente erotico!!!
anzi.
la scena dell'orgia, sembra una disamina dei morbosità più comuni...
tutto girato con distacco e luce fredda.
è un accusa, altro che.
il senso è disarmante, il protagonista vive l'orgia ma non si diverte proprio per niente.

ma che ora era quando hai visto il film?
ti prego , non citare più,le cinquanta rompimento di...
sono cose completamente diverse.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il film, non è assolutamente erotico!!!
> anzi.
> la scena dell'orgia, sembra una disamina dei morbosità più comuni...
> tutto girato con distacco e luce fredda.
> ...


Ho scritto tre volte che non sono morbosa per nulla.
Vabbè se vuoi ti dico che non l'ho visto.
Se ti fa piacere sono pure scema e non capisco nulla di cinema e non sono in grado di capire simbolismi, metafore e significati psicologici.


----------



## Dalida (24 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non chiedevo un saggio, né una critica tecnico o stilistica.
> Chiedevo se quel modo di raccontare il desiderio sessuale l'avevate trovato vicino a voi.
> A me era sembrato (non sono proprio una capra) del tutto non interessante perché metteva il morboso dove non lo vedo e l'idea del tradimento di lei raccontato il quel modo pure ridicolo. Comprensibile nel libro (l'ho letto. Oh so pure leggere), vista l'epoca, ma del tutto non graffiante nella nostra. L'idea che una moglie pure innamorata possa provare desiderio per un altro uomo non sorprende nessuno e nessuna lo racconterebbe con quell'aria di sfida.
> Ah me non piace Kubrik da dopo Arancia meccanica.
> Anatema!! Bestemmia!!


nemmeno io ho mai amato kubrick in maniera particolare, sicuramente limite mio ecc.
il mio preferito è probabilmente il Dott. Stranamore, poi Full Metal Jacket [almeno la prima parte]. non sei la sola!


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2014)

al di là se piaccia o meno a kubrick vanno riconosciute rivoluzioni techiche importanti nella regia e nella fotografia.e un uso della luce straordinario.


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> al di là se piaccia o meno a kubrick vanno riconosciute rivoluzioni techiche importanti nella regia e nella fotografia.e un uso della luce straordinario.


Barry Lindon docet... poi chiaro tutto è soggettivo, ma per me è un fottutissimo genio.


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Barry Lindon docet... poi chiaro tutto è soggettivo, ma per me è un fottutissimo genio.


la sua genialità non è soggettiva però.
puoi dire non mi piacciono i suoi films ma non che non abbia regalato al cinema tecniche , capacità e talento .


----------



## Dalida (24 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la sua genialità non è soggettiva però.
> poi dire non mi piacciono i suoi films ma non che non abbia regalato al cinema tecniche , capacità e talento .


Delle tecniche so poco e niente per questo dicevo che il limite e' mio, non sono in grado di valutare un film con questi criteri. Di solito mi oriento con il semplice gusto, che ovviamente e' personale e non e' quello di un critico cinematografico.


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la sua genialità non è soggettiva però.
> *puoi dire non mi piacciono i suoi films* ma non che non abbia regalato al cinema tecniche , capacità e talento .


infatti con "soggettivo" intendevo quello... io amo tutto quello che ha girato quell'uomo, anche il filmino dele vacanze


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Delle tecniche so poco e niente per questo dicevo che il limite e' mio, non sono in grado di valutare un film con questi criteri. Di solito mi oriento con il semplice gusto, che ovviamente e' personale e non e' quello di un critico cinematografico.


il gusto lo si deve solo rispettare.
però capisci che stiamo parlando di tecniche che vanno dal modo di usare la luce,dall'uso di lenti particolari o d'ambiente , la rivoluzione della steadycam usata per la prima volta nei corridoi di shining , la maestria dei piani sequenza (ho nel blog varie cose a questo proposito )
la ricerca appassionata delle colonne sonore e tanta altra roba da riempire libri su di ui


----------



## Dalida (24 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il gusto lo si deve solo rispettare.
> però capisci che stiamo parlando di tecniche che vanno dal modo di usare la luce,dall'uso di lenti particolari o d'ambiente , la rivoluzione della steadycam usata per la prima volta nei corridoi di shining , la maestria dei piani sequenza (ho nel blog varie cose a questo proposito )
> la ricerca appassionata delle colonne sonore e tanta altra roba da riempire libri su di ui


Assolutamente. La competenza va rispettata e ammirata.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2014)

A me interessava capire la morbosità non l'uso delle luci.


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me interessava capire la morbosità non l'uso delle luci.


allora forse bisogna parlare di samperi , non di kubrick.


----------



## Spider (24 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me interessava capire la morbosità non l'uso delle luci.


ci riprovo.
lo sai che sono un rompicazzi.

l'uso delle luci, o di certe inquadrature, 
preclude proprio... la morbosità.

almeno nel caso di EWS, diverso se parliamo 
di Tinto Brass, per intenderci.


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me interessava capire la morbosità non l'uso delle luci.


ma dove la trovi la morbosità in Kubrick?


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ci riprovo.
> lo sai che sono un rompicazzi.
> 
> l'uso delle luci, o di certe inquadrature,
> ...


il primo tinto aveva un buon uso del flou


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il primo tinto aveva un buon uso del flou


ha imparato il mestiere dai maestri... Tinto registicamente era tutto tranne che uno sprovveduto.


----------



## Spider (24 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il primo tinto aveva un buon uso del flou


si, bello e deciso, specialmente suule chiappe!
e usa già il piano sequenza...
3 minuti ininterrotti...delle sise della Sandrelli!
a modo suo, una scuola, un pensiero (fisso).


----------



## lolapal (24 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me interessava capire la morbosità non l'uso delle luci.


Non credo sia un film morboso. Hai letto il libro (non ho scorso tutto il 3d, forse lo hai detto, scusa se lo richiedo)?
Il libro è molto bello, meglio del film come al solito. L'unico errore del film sono gli attori principali, perché non sono credibili, a mio modesto avviso, tutti e due troppo freddi e distaccati, mentre l'angoscia del protagonista è ben resa sul libro e anche il personaggio di lei è un po' troppo marginale nel film...
La scena del castello è rarefatta, più che la morbosità del regista, può essere la rappresentazione di una "morbosità" tipicamente umana: quella della curiosità, soprattutto...


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2014)

comunque prima ho parlato di samperi non a caso.
ultimamente ho rivisto fotografando patrizia (monica guerritore) e la cicala (virna lisi- de rossi)tutti poi conosciamo malizia.
li ho trovato rivoltanti.il tema incesto trattato vergognosamente e la rivalità sessuale madre e figlia
bah


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non credo sia un film morboso. Hai letto il libro (non ho scorso tutto il 3d, forse lo hai detto, scusa se lo richiedo)?
> Il libro è molto bello, meglio del film come al solito. L'unico errore del film sono gli attori principali, perché non sono credibili, a mio modesto avviso, tutti e due troppo freddi e distaccati, mentre l'angoscia del protagonista è ben resa sul libro e anche il personaggio di lei è un po' troppo marginale nel film...
> La scena del castello è rarefatta, più che la morbosità del regista, può essere la rappresentazione di una "morbosità" tipicamente umana: quella della curiosità, soprattutto...


Ho già scritto (non lo dico per te ma per chi l'ha letto) che ho letto il libro. Noiosino. Il morboso è nel fare qualcosa che pensi sia sbagliata ed è in questo l'attrazione, la trasgressione, anche solo immaginata.
Per me se pensi sia sbagliata non farlo.
Se lo fai, goditelo!
Poi l'orgia ancora ancora un po' trasgressiva è.
Ma l'idea di lei che le era piaciuto il figo, sai che trasgressione!
Penso di non aver capito niente.


----------



## Spider (24 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho già scritto (non lo dico per te ma per chi l'ha letto) che ho letto il libro. Noiosino. Il morboso è nel fare qualcosa che pensi sia sbagliata ed è in questo l'attrazione, la trasgressione, anche solo immaginata.
> Per me se pensi sia sbagliata non farlo.
> Se lo fai, goditelo!
> Poi l'orgia ancora ancora un po' trasgressiva è.
> ...




si,
 tranquilla, 
avrai tempo per rivederlo.


----------

